# Kohlebürsten mit Halter



## INST (3 März 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben an einer Anlage einige Schleifringe für den ASI-Bus.
Wir sollten mal wieder die Kohlen der Schleifringe wechseln.
Der Hersteller der Anlage hat natürlich alle Infos auf den Schleifringen entfernt, so dass wir die Kohlen nur über ihn beziehen können. Den Preis könnt ihr Euch natürlich vorstellen. 

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller von Kohlebürsten mit Halter (EKK hat diesen Typ nicht)?

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## Robby58 (4 März 2009)

Postanschrift:*Schunk GmbH*
Rodheimer Straße 59
35452 Heuchelheim
Deutschland
Telefon:++49 (641) 608 - 0Telefax:++49 (641) 608 - 12 23E-Mail:infobox@schunk-group.comWebsite:http://www.schunk-group.com


----------



## thomass5 (4 März 2009)

Kannst Du mal ein Bild von den Dingern einstellen, vielleich erkennt sie ja jemand wieder.
Thomas


----------



## Robby58 (4 März 2009)

Leider (oder besser für mich zum Glück) kann ich dir kein Bild einstellen weil ich mittlerweile Freiberufler bin und nicht mehr an entsprechende Unterlagen komme. Bei meiner früheren Firma war ich für die Instandhaltung zuständig. Dort hatten wir hunderte Schleifringkörper im Einsatz und alle Kohlebürsten bei Fa. Schunk bezogen. Die Fa. Schunk kann nahezu jeden Kohlebürstenhalter und jede dazugehörige Kohle liefern.


----------



## thomass5 (4 März 2009)

Hallo Robby
ich meinte auch nicht Dich sondern Inst.
Thomas


----------

